# Intarsia



## busby (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello new to all this am into doing intarsia if there is anyone who would like to share on this subject or put up some intarsia pictures


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi busby. The best way to show your photos would be as a finished project post or a blog if you are working on something you want to share. Folks mostly use the forums for asking questions.


----------



## JSquare (Mar 20, 2013)

I just joined recently and am slowly adding to my gallery. You can see lots of my work on my website if it's pictures you're looking for. www.square-designs.com


----------

